

A Dive Where Regulars Were Shot Regularly - percept
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/27/nyregion/keeping-terminal-bar-and-a-grittier-new-york-city-alive-in-historys-memory.html

======
thenipper
I'm going to get a bit nostalgic but this article made me think of what is
going on in Boston/Cambridge now. Having come down to the city/lived in it for
almost 20 years it's hard to see all the change that happens. I'm all for it
most days but sometimes there is bits and pieces that I really miss. Places
like the Rat or the Deli Haus that aren't there any more due to the slow march
of gentrification.

It's been even more present now in Cambridge with the growth in Kendall,
Central & Harvard Squares. Seeing places fall by the wayside to luxury condos
and office buildings makes me wonder what what w're missing. The idea of these
small neighborhood places disappearing makes me wonder what we're missing
nowadays.

